# اليكم آخر اخبار المنتدى ....متجدد ...فور وروده



## اني بل (2 مارس 2015)

[FONT=&quot]أهلا" ومرحبا" بكم الى نشرة أخبار المنتدى ...[/FONT]






[FONT=&quot]
اليكم الموجز ...ثم[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الأنباء بالتفصيل ...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]
مدير المنتدى في لقاء حصري [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مواهب جديدة تولد لتعلن عن نفسها [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]غياب واضح لدونا نبيل وخريستوفر...والأنباء متضاربة عن السبب [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عدول أني بل عن ترك المنتدى ...لأسباب معينة [/FONT]






[FONT=&quot]اليكم الآن الأنباء بالتفصيل [/FONT]










[FONT=&quot]في لقاء حصري أجري مع مدير منتدى الكنيسة العربية الخ ماي روك سؤل عن أهم عشرة اعضاء يفتقدهم [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بصوا من اختارهم ...واين الباقي ...[/FONT]

            #*12*


[FONT=&quot]والملفت في حديث ماي روك الذي أشار فيه الى كيفية التعامل مع المنتدى بطريقة مختلفة[/FONT]
 

#*19*


* اقتبست لكم بعض من حديث الأخ ماي روك*


كل عضو في منتدى  الكنيسة مهم وكل شخص مهما أختلف في وجهة النظر يبقى مميز ويضيف ويثري  بافكاره. نحتاج الى ان نفتح صفحة جديدة ننسى بمحبة المسيح الخلافات ونركز  على ما يجمعنا ويثبتنا.. المسيح يسوع..
نحتاج ان نتعلم كيف ان نغفر لبعضنا البعض.. وان نتعلم ان نتعايش ونتواصل مع بعضنا بالرغم من إختلافنا.
لم يكن لمنتدى الكنيسة بيوم من الأيام هدف في أبعاد اي عضو حتى لو كان يسبب مشاكل لاننا نؤمن ان الخدمة تشمل الجميع.. 

نطمح لأن يكون رباطنا في المسيح أقوى من اي قيود اخرى تفرقنا.. نسامح بعضنا البعض ونسعى للأفضل سوياً.

نحب الجميع ونتمنى تواجد الجميع بيننا.. مهما كان لونك وعدد مشاركاتك. أنت  مهم بشخصك.. فكما انت مهم في عين الرب أنت مهم ايضاً في عين أبنائه.

المنتدى يبقى ناقص بتغيب اي عضو.. فتعال يد بيد وكمل منتدى الكنيسة بتواجدك..






[FONT=&quot]من المواهب الجديدة القادمة موهبة الرائع بشرى شنودة الى جانب فيبرونيا وكوبتك ليون وخريستوفر وكليمو [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فهو يتحفنا بالعديد من التصاميم والفلاشات المميزة ...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الى جانب الموهبة الكتابية لفذة لكل من الفصول الأربعة وايموند ومينا واخرون ...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]والملفت عودة بعد غياب بسبب العمل لكليمو وهاهو الآخر يتحفنا بجديدة المميز [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]واللافت احبتي هو غياب كل من دونا نبيل وانباء متضاربة بين أنها تاخذ راحة بعد عناء طويل وبين ما كتبه احد الأعضاء المميزين هنا [/FONT]
            #*23*


وغياب للعضو النشيط كريس والبعض عزا غيابه لأسباب تتعلق بعطل في النت
             #*1*
وعودة جوزيف من السفر بعد غياب لأربعة أيام قصاها في بيروت ووصف زيارته بانها كانت مثمرة وتركت في نفسه ذكرى طيبة والتقى هناك بالأحبة والأصدقاء







[FONT=&quot]أخيرا" عدول اني بل عن ترك المنتدى وجاء نتيجة الحب الذي لاقته من أخواتها الأحبة ماريا وتماف وبنت المسيا[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وذكرت اني بل في حديث خاص الى انها تلقت رسائلهم التي أثرت في قلبها واستمعت لنصائحهم واخذت بها ....[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وهي تتابع المسيرة ...لخدمة الرب
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]#*7*

[FONT=&quot]نودعكم ...لكن قبل الوداع 
[FONT=&quot]ترقبوا في نشراتنا الق[FONT=&quot]ادمة 
[FONT=&quot]الاعلان عن الفا[FONT=&quot]ئزة بمسابقة المواضيع الأك[FONT=&quot]ثر مشاركة يناير 2015
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[FONT=&quot]الى اللقاء 
[FONT=&quot]مع اخبار جديدة 
[FONT=&quot]طاب يومكم 

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/FONT]


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

*



*

بدء التصويت والانتهاء 6 / 3
اتمنى من الجميع يصوتوا ....

الملاحظ انو عشرة اللي صوتوا لحد الآن
 والصراع بين جراةالرجال وشلة الفقر 
لوقتها ..  انتهاء التصويت .... رح نستنى ...لنبارك للفائز او الفائزة

*أستطلاع : موضوع شهر يناير 2015*


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)




----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 مارس 2015)

الحمد لله على سلامتك وعودتك الى اصدقائك واحبائك
نشرة اخبار رائعة ومفيدة
الرب يباركك


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الحمد لله على سلامتك وعودتك الى اصدقائك واحبائك
> نشرة اخبار رائعة ومفيدة
> الرب يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (3 مارس 2015)

ميرسي اني ع النشره
فيها معلومات كتيره 
ربنا يرجع الغائبين بالسلامه 
ونسيتي اخونا الفصول الاربعه 
مش دخل المنتدي من اسبوع تقريبا
ربنا يطمنا عليه
شكرا غاليتي ​


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

tamav maria قال:


> ميرسي اني ع النشره
> فيها معلومات كتيره
> ربنا يرجع الغائبين بالسلامه
> ونسيتي اخونا الفصول الاربعه
> ...



ماتخفيش ياقمر سالت عليه ومنتبهة هههههههه 
عندي شدة ملاحظة 
اوكيه رح اذكره في نشراتي القادمة 
كل يوم في اخبار هههههههههه 
فيكم تشاركوني


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

tamav maria قال:


> ميرسي اني ع النشره
> فيها معلومات كتيره
> ربنا يرجع الغائبين بالسلامه
> ونسيتي اخونا الفصول الاربعه
> ...





​


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)




----------



## Bent el Massih (3 مارس 2015)

*ميرسي يا قمر على الاخبار
ربنا يرجع الغائبين ..آمين
واكيد متابعه ومنتظره نتائج التصويت​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 مارس 2015)

اكيد متابعه معاكى انى 
دايما افكارك جميله حبيبتى


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

اللي صوتوا لحد الساعة 13 عضو 
باين تقدم ووواااضح ل .....

*أستطلاع : موضوع شهر يناير 2015*

 معكم على مدار الساعة 







ترقبونا


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *ميرسي يا قمر على الاخبار
> ربنا يرجع الغائبين ..آمين
> واكيد متابعه ومنتظره نتائج التصويت​*






​


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> اكيد متابعه معاكى انى
> دايما افكارك جميله حبيبتى


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

بريك ....ونعاود ....


----------



## grges monir (3 مارس 2015)

من خلال التصويت
الاعضاء اثبتوا انهم لا يفضلون السياسة ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 مارس 2015)

​*موضوع جميل حبيبتى
تسلم ايدك وافكارك 
ربنا يطمنا ع كل الغايبين ويرجعوا بالسلامة 
*


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> من خلال التصويت
> الاعضاء اثبتوا انهم لا يفضلون السياسة ههههه



ههههههههه انا منهم ههههههه


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

لحد الان اللي صوت 14 عضو 
وواضح تقدم ل....
أستطلاع : موضوع شهر يناير 2015

نحن معكم ...فكونوا معنا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مارس 2015)

*موضوع جميل يا أنى بل *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 مارس 2015)

موضوع جميل يااني
وهيعرفنا اخبار كتير عن المنتدي
متابعه معاكي كل ماهو جديد
ووفينا بالاحداث 
​


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> ​*موضوع جميل حبيبتى
> تسلم ايدك وافكارك
> ربنا يطمنا ع كل الغايبين ويرجعوا بالسلامة
> *


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا أنى بل *​


----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2015)

جميل يااني
دائما افكارك مميزة
شكراااا للاخبار ياقمر​


----------



## النهيسى (4 مارس 2015)

*ربنا يبارك جهدك*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مارس 2015)

موضوع جمييل
 نشره حلوه 
 اشكرك على مجهودك و محبتك و اشكرك انك متركتيش المنتدى و اعتقد استاذ روك كان كاتب مخصوص فى الجزء دا--
 انه الى يتدايق اول شىء يفكر فيه انه يترك المنتدى  و يا ريت كلنا نبعد عن هذا الفكر ..
و يا رب كل الى غايبين يرجعوا و كل النفوس تتصافى و الكل يتعلم المحبه الحقيقيه و يعرف يعنى ايه يسامح و ينسى ...


----------



## اني بل (4 مارس 2015)

اللي صوت لحد اللحظة 16 عضو 
باين تفوق ل ....
ترقبوا لحظة الصفر .....


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مارس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]خبر عااااااااااااجل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بدأ موسم ( الحرنكش ) والذى يتبعه أختفاء ( حوبو ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن هناك علاقة طردية عكسية متوازية أفقية رأسية مالية بحتة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بين ظهور جبال الحرنكش فى الأسواق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأكتشاف حوبو لـ ( نملة ) فى توقيع واثقة فيك يارب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأمر الذى نفته "بيسو" نفياً قاطعاً لأن الموجودة فى التوقيع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى ( دبانة ) وليست ( نملة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## اني بل (4 مارس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]خبر عااااااااااااجل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بدأ موسم ( الحرنكش ) والذى يتبعه أختفاء ( حوبو ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن هناك علاقة طردية عكسية متوازية أفقية رأسية مالية بحتة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بين ظهور جبال الحرنكش فى الأسواق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأكتشاف حوبو لـ ( نملة ) فى توقيع واثقة فيك يارب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأمر الذى نفته "بيسو" نفياً قاطعاً لأن الموجودة فى التوقيع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى ( دبانة ) وليست ( نملة )[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]



شكلها هالحشرة خيلة الجميع على قد ما بتتحرك هههههههه
خبر ظريف 
حلو كثثير ...اذا في اخبار اخرى حلووو 
الموضوع لللجميع مش خاص


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مارس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]خبر مستعجل *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فى أحد المواضيع فجأة وُجدت آنى بل تبكى وتغلق (تسكر) الجهاز[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم يفهم " عبود " سبب البكاء المفاجئ فعلق قائلاً ( مالها دى ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى جملة مصرية تعنى ( ماذا بها ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو ما الذى ضايقها ...ما الذى زعلها فجأةً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فعاااااادت آنى تفتح الجهاز مُعاتبة " عوبد " داعية الله أن يُسامحه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى الأصل أن عوبد يستفسر عما ( ألم بها ) أو ( ضايقها ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولما ذهب للشرح على بروفايلها ...وجده هو روخر (مسكر)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة : هو ربنا هيسامح عبود على أية وألا أية وألا أية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (4 مارس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]خبر مستعجل *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فى أحد المواضيع فجأة وُجدت آنى بل تبكى وتغلق (تسكر) الجهاز*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم يفهم " عبود " سبب البكاء المفاجئ فعلق قائلاً ( مالها دى ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى جملة مصرية تعنى ( ماذا بها ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو ما الذى ضايقها ...ما الذى زعلها فجأةً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فعاااااادت آنى تفتح الجهاز مُعاتبة " عوبد " داعية الله أن يُسامحه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى الأصل أن عوبد يستفسر عما ( ألم بها ) أو ( ضايقها ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولما ذهب للشرح على بروفايلها ...وجده هو روخر (مسكر)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة : هو ربنا هيسامح عبود على أية وألا أية وألا أية [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


اصل مالها دى بتتفهم بطريقتين يا عوبد
اكيد وصلت لانى بالطريقة التالتة هههه
شكلها خدتها على انها استنكار لرد فعلها عل ىالكلام
فهمها انك مش تقصد كدة
محامى ازاى انت يا اخويا
شكل الل جيبلك فى قضية بياخد اعدام:smil15:[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (4 مارس 2015)

انى ابل عدو للمواضيع السياسية
فلازم تبقى مشاعرها  جميلة  ونقية
ربنا يفرح قلبها
ر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مارس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]خبر عااااااااااااجل*​​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]بدأ موسم ( الحرنكش ) والذى يتبعه أختفاء ( حوبو ) *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]لأن هناك علاقة طردية عكسية متوازية أفقية رأسية مالية بحتة [/FONT]*​
> 
> ...


 ههههههههههههههههههههه لا بئا نمله مش دبانه--
 و النمله يتخاف منها
 لانها ممكن تاكل الحرنكش
 لكن الدبانه نووووو[/FONT]


----------



## اني بل (4 مارس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]خبر مستعجل *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فى أحد المواضيع فجأة وُجدت آنى بل تبكى وتغلق (تسكر) الجهاز[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم يفهم " عبود " سبب البكاء المفاجئ فعلق قائلاً ( مالها دى ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى جملة مصرية تعنى ( ماذا بها ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو ما الذى ضايقها ...ما الذى زعلها فجأةً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فعاااااادت آنى تفتح الجهاز مُعاتبة " عوبد " داعية الله أن يُسامحه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى الأصل أن عوبد يستفسر عما ( ألم بها ) أو ( ضايقها ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولما ذهب للشرح على بروفايلها ...وجده هو روخر (مسكر)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة : هو ربنا هيسامح عبود على أية وألا أية وألا أية [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]



أسفة ياعبود 
انا فهمت غلط 
سامحني ....
اختلاف اللغة فهمتها غلط 
انا فعلا" اللي ذكرته شكله الضيق بيولد عدم فهم بعتذر منك ياغالي


----------



## اني بل (4 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> اصل مالها دى بتتفهم بطريقتين يا عوبد
> اكيد وصلت لانى بالطريقة التالتة هههه
> شكلها خدتها على انها استنكار لرد فعلها عل ىالكلام
> فهمها انك مش تقصد كدة
> ...



هههههههههه لا لا الغلط مني 
لازم افهم كويس قبل ما اتصرف بشئ اندم عليه 
حقك علي يا عبود 
خلص براءة ياغالي


----------



## اني بل (4 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> انى ابل عدو للمواضيع السياسية
> فلازم تبقى مشاعرها  جميلة  ونقية
> ربنا يفرح قلبها
> ر



اااه فعلا" عرفني كويس 
وربنا يفرحك ونشفلك بيبي يقولك يا بابي ونحط الخبر هون


----------



## اني بل (4 مارس 2015)

كلدانية قال:


> جميل يااني
> دائما افكارك مميزة
> شكراااا للاخبار ياقمر​


----------



## اني بل (4 مارس 2015)

النهيسى قال:


> *ربنا يبارك جهدك*​






​


----------



## اني بل (4 مارس 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> موضوع جمييل
> نشره حلوه
> اشكرك على مجهودك و محبتك و اشكرك انك متركتيش المنتدى و اعتقد استاذ روك كان كاتب مخصوص فى الجزء دا--
> انه الى يتدايق اول شىء يفكر فيه انه يترك المنتدى  و يا ريت كلنا نبعد عن هذا الفكر ..
> و يا رب كل الى غايبين يرجعوا و كل النفوس تتصافى و الكل يتعلم المحبه الحقيقيه و يعرف يعنى ايه يسامح و ينسى ...



حبيبتي المنتدى اللي فيه اناس زيك حرااام بجد نترك 
انتوا نور عيوني ياغاليين



​


----------



## اني بل (4 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (4 مارس 2015)

في لقاء مع مدير المنتدى سؤل عن 10 اشياء تؤرقك اقتبست مما جاء في كلامه 

هناك  الكثير من الأشياء التي أتمنى ان اراها بصورة افضل.. فهي ليست بالضرورة  اشياء مزعجة او مؤرقة و أنما اشياء أرى المنتدى في أفضل لو تغيرت.



*حماية المنتدى*:  حماية المنتدى والحفاظ عليه ما زالت مسؤلية كبيرة. لا يخفى ان الضغط قل  بعد التغييرات السياسية في مصر لأن التوجه أصبح سياسي اكثر من ديني  وبالتالي الضغط على المنتدى من هذه الناحية قل، لكن ما زال مسؤلية كبيرة.


*ثقافة الزعل*: للأسف هذه  الثقافة مترسخة في مجتمعاتنا العربية وهو ان تزعل وترحل بدون ان تصارح  مقابيلك بالشئ الذي يضايقك. كم أتمنى ان يغير المسيحي هذا الزعل ويبدله  بعتاب اخوى وتوبيخ وتنبيه ورغبة صادقة بحل المشكلة.

*التحزب*: من الناحية  الإجتماعية فالتحزب والجماعات هو شئ لا مفر منه، لكن ارى انه من المفروض ان  نكون كلنا مجموعة واحدة بدل ان نكون مجموعات واحزاب صغيرة يتخذ اعضاء كل  حزب قرار الدفاع والإتفاق مع باقي أعضاء حزبه.


*الإختلاف مع الآخر*: لا  أعرف لماذا نعتبر وجود رأي آخر مخالف لرأيي هو إهانة شخصية. أتمنى ان نحب  الاخرين بصدق مهما اختلفنا في الرأي فالموضوع يبقى فكر ولا يؤثر على احد ان  اتفقنا او اختلفنا. لا داعي ان نكون كلنا متشابهين بل الأفضل ان يكون  إختلاف يجعلنا نفكر ونحلل. المنتدى سيكون له لون واحد لو الكل أتفق على كل  شئ.


*فكري فوق الجميع*:  بالرغم من اني انتقد عدم قبول إختلاف الرأي في النقطة السابقة الى انه في  نفس الوقت ارى أستبسالاً في الدفاع عن الرأي الشخصي. أتمنى ان تكون علاقتنا  مع بعض أهم من ان تعبر عن رأيك في شئ معين. أتمنى ان يكون هناك مجال ان لا  تعرض فكرك لأجل شئ أسمى وأعلى.


*تحدي السلطات*: لو كان  رغبة البعض في الخدمة بقدر تحدي السلطات لما كان للحصاد فعلة قليلون. لأ  أفهم سبب رفض الخضوع او وجود شئ إسمه قانون وكأن كل قانون هو موضوع للجني  بحق من يطبق عليه.
أتمنى ان تكون لدينا رؤية ناضجة لضرورة وجود سلطة وقيادة.


*"أعضاء" و "إدارة"*: كثيراً ما يتم تصنيف الأعضاء في المنتدى بأعضاء في جهة وإدارة في جهة آخرى. وكأن كل منا هو ضد الآخر ان نحن في جهة و هم في جهة.
أتمنى ان نرى بعضنا البعض كأعضاء بدون فرق في الألقاب. من له صلاحية الأشراف هو ليس اكثر من عضو يحب ان يخدم بدون أي منفعة شخصية.


*المنتدى أشخاص*: أتمنى  ان ننظر للمنتدى كمنتدى بما فيه من أعضاء. أتمنى للمنتدى ان يسير حتى لو لم  أكن موجود. حتى لو أختفيت لأشهر يبقى المنتدى ليس منتدى ماي روك بل منتدى  الأعضاء. المنتدى بماي روك وحده لا شئ. المنتدى بكم ولأجلكم.


أكتفي بهذا القدر من النقاط التي احب ان تُفهم بشكل إقتراحات للرقي بمنتدانا.

 
 	اقتباس: 			         
 	 	 		 			 				 -وجه نداء (يُفضل ان يتم ارسال نسخه منه الى الايميل الشخصى لجميع  اعضاء المنتدى كنوع من انواع الافتقاد)  لمن رحلو بعيد عنا ان يعودو  الى  كنيستنا العنكبوتيه ! فخدمتنا هنا لا تقل عن خدمتنا فى كنيستنا الام ! 			 		 	 	 
الموضوع يحتاج ورقة وقلم.. لي عودة..

 	اقتباس: 			         
 	 	 		 			 				- اما عن التحديثات التى ننتظرها لنسخة المنتدى هل امامها الكثير ؟ 			 		 	 	 
بصراحة هي عمل كبير جداً.. تصور عمل سنين طويلة على نظام معين تحاول تغيره لنظام جديد.. تبدأ من الصفر وتنقل شئ فشئ..

هذه صورة من شكل النظام الجديد..





 	اقتباس: 			         
 	 	 		 			 				-هل لديك مشروع ما  او اضافه جديده للمنتدى وتحتاج من الاعضاء المشاركه ؟ 			 		 	 	 
نعم لي رغبة في عمل مكتبة كتب مسيحية كبيرة مشابهة لمكتبة الترانيم.


----------



## اني بل (4 مارس 2015)

ثقافة الزعل ....بدها وقفة 
التحزب ...بدها اكثر
الاختلاف بالرأئ ....بدها امعان وحكمة 
والشئ المؤلم هو الظواهر الجديدة في المنتدى كظاهرة التخفي والشلة والشئ الآخر 
هو ظاهرة المتبعة في الرسائل ....
خاصية استقبال الرسائل لكن فقط من فئة الأصدقاء. 

شوف البعض ليش اتخذ هيك قرار 

لأن فى ناس بتكلمنى على الزوار ولما اجى ارد عليها
 الاقيها قافله الزوار عن الكل ولللاصدقاء بس فبضطر ابعت لها طلب صداقه 
لان الناس دى مش عايزه اكلمهم على الخاص بس 
فقولت اللى عايزنى هو اللى هيبعت لى طلب صداقه

ليش احنا مش أصدقاء في البدء ....شو عدى ما بدى ...شو كبرنا على بعض


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 مارس 2015)

اني بل قال:


>





*الصورة ديه أنا محتفظة بيها عندى و مش حأقولكم ليه 


إنما أنا شوفتها من هنا و هاتك يا ضوووحك


:new6::new6::new6:​*


----------



## اني بل (4 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الصورة ديه أنا محتفظة بيها عندى و مش حأقولكم ليه​*


لذيذة ياايريني​


*إنما أنا شوفتها من هنا و هاتك يا ضوووحك​*


*:new6::new6::new6:​*







​


----------



## اني بل (4 مارس 2015)

اترككم مع بعض الصور المضحكة ....ونعاود


----------



## اني بل (4 مارس 2015)

هي الدبانة اللي حطيتها وائقة ههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 مارس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> هي الدبانة اللي حطيتها وائقة ههههههههههه


*لا يااني انا دبانتي لسه صغننة
يظهر ان دي مامتها:new6:
*​


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا يااني انا دبانتي لسه صغننة
> يظهر ان دي مامتها:new6:
> *​



ههههههههههههه :new8:


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)

كل ماهو حي ومباشر هون 
نشرتنا متجددة ..........
ونفلها ..بكل صدق وموضوعية 










تابعونا ...
​


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)

*هل من المعقول ان يكون هذا هو منتدى الكنيسة

*
*هل من المعقول ان يكون هذا هو منتدى الكنيسة
7 اعضاء المساء 
وبوقت لا اشغال  ولا ليل 
يوم 6\10\2014
المساء

اقتبست مماجاء منه 
*


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)

هاد الخبر سنة 2014 
وطيب وهلق ...
شو اللي استجد ....


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)

بصوا قال ايه احد الأعضاء المباركين 
              #*12*...
ليش مافي تحرك بموضوع مهم زي ده ؟؟؟؟؟
كل هل القد في استهتار وعدم مسؤولية في امر مهم زي ده ؟؟؟؟؟







شو مستنين لحد الكل يمشي ويتحول لزوار ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)

ل  عضو في منتدى الكنيسة مهم وكل شخص مهما أختلف في وجهة النظر يبقى مميز  ويضيف ويثري بافكاره. نحتاج الى ان نفتح صفحة جديدة ننسى بمحبة المسيح  الخلافات ونركز على ما يجمعنا ويثبتنا.. المسيح يسوع..
 نحتاج ان نتعلم كيف ان نغفر لبعضنا البعض.. وان نتعلم ان نتعايش ونتواصل مع بعضنا بالرغم من إختلافنا.
 لم يكن لمنتدى الكنيسة بيوم من الأيام هدف في أبعاد اي عضو حتى لو كان يسبب مشاكل لاننا نؤمن ان الخدمة تشمل الجميع.. 

 نطمح لأن يكون رباطنا في المسيح أقوى من اي قيود اخرى تفرقنا.. نسامح بعضنا البعض ونسعى للأفضل سوياً.

 نحب الجميع ونتمنى تواجد الجميع بيننا.. مهما كان لونك وعدد مشاركاتك. أنت  مهم بشخصك.. فكما انت مهم في عين الرب أنت مهم ايضاً في عين أبنائه.

 المنتدى يبقى ناقص بتغيب اي عضو.. فتعال يد بيد وكمل منتدى الكنيسة بتواجدك..


طيب حلو الكلام 
 بس وين العمل ..............
 بص قلك ايه احد الأعضاء بقولها وبكتبها عن محبة وحتى العضو كتبها بمحبة

*[FONT=&quot]أتكلمنا كتير ...وفتحنا مواضيع مشابهة كتير*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنتقدنا كتيررررررر.... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" روك " إنسان طيب بالفعل وراجل مهذب جداً  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكنه لا يتحرك نحو أية الحلول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلا أعتقد أن مائة موضوع مُشابه سيضيف شيئأ جديداً

[/FONT]*



​[/FONT]​


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)

مابدنا ورقة وقلم بدنا روح عملية ونشوف واقع مختلف وروح وحدة وقلب واحد لنجاح الخدمة تنبري فيها ال انا ويظهر الرب


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)

بدنا حل جذري ...............​


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)

هل سنضطر لنقول ...وداعا" ...​


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)

ام بنحب نكون هيك


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)

بصوا قد ايه ربنا بيحب كنيسته واولاده محفوظين كحدقة عينيه ؟؟؟؟؟
طب شو دورك انت ؟؟؟
وشو دورك انتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اتركه للضمير الحي اليقظ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)

دعونا نصوم ونصلي لوحدة الروح فيما بينا انا من هالحظة بروفايلي ورسايلي مقفلة صوما وصلاة للتغيير والعمل بجدية ....


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)

نحن متشوقين بصلاة ومحبة للفعل يا زعيم 







اثبت بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك بانك فعلاً زعيم المنتدى فقد اوجزت وانجزت فى وصف حال المنتدى وهكذا يفعل الزعماء 

ولكن لا يخفى عن البعض ان اعضاء كثيره غادرت منتدى الكنيسه بلا رجعه 
وكان احد الاسباب مشاكل مع الاداره 
ماذ فى فكرك نفعله كمنتديات الكنيسه ( اداره + اعضاء = جسد واحد) لكى يعودو الينا من تركونا لأى سبب !
سواء مشاكل مع الاداره او مشاكل بسبب الاعضاء بينهم 

1-هل لديك خطة ما لرجوع اخواتنا الذين رحلو ؟

2- بالنسبة لمكتبة الكتب لماذا التاخير ؟ وهل مكتبة كتب للقراءه فقط ام للتحميل ايضا وهل هى كتب مسيحيه فقط ام مسيحيه وعامه !
 ولماذا لا نطرح العمل وننتظر المشاركه من الاعضاء ؟ 
 اعتقد ان الاعضاء المباركين وانا اولهم لدينا الاستعداد للمشاركه البنائه فى هذا المنتدى الجميل الذى نحبه !


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (5 مارس 2015)

نشرة رائعة 
كُتبَت بأنامل مبدعتنا اختنا الغالية
اني بل
لم أدخل للمنتدى لاسبوعٍ مضى
والسبب تغيّر شركة النت
شكرا اختي الغالية 
تماف ماريا 
على الافتقاد
وشكرا لكل من افتقدني
والرب يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)

نشرة رائعة ​​  كُتبَت بأنامل مبدعتنا اختنا الغالية​
 اني بل​
 لم أدخل للمنتدى لاسبوعٍ مضى​
 والسبب تغيّر شركة النت​
 شكرا اختي الغالية ​
 تماف ماريا ​
 على الافتقاد​
 وشكرا لكل من افتقدني​
 والرب يبارك حياتكم​


بتعرف حاجة ياموهوب لو مادخلتش النهارده  كنت رح ازعل  كنت بيني بين نفسي أسأل فينك  قولت ياربي ...هو زعلان من حاجة ولا عنده شغل  ...او حاجة تانية  بجد قلقنا عليك اوووووووي  اتعودنا على حضورك البهي  والغير عادي ومواضيعك القمة في الروحانية   وايمانك الواضح ومحبتك اللامتناهية   وانا بشكرها لنها افتقدك الغالية على قلبي وبحبها اووي تماف  يسعد اوقاتك  ياغالية وين ماكنتِ


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)

انا بالحقيقة عجبني مشرفنا عبد يسوع المسيح ردوده بالأسئلة الروحية منطقية تدل على روحانية وقوة وبصيرة روحية 
والدليل ......
#*21*
والسؤال يحتاج حكمة وتعامل مع كافة وجهات النظر ............

هذه لك ياغالي


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)

متابعة معكم السؤال ورح احط اجابة من رابط ........... 
وحابة انك تتفضل بمعرفتك المميزة تتحفنا برأيك ...
عجبتني قوة شخصيتك واحتراامك ....
#*15*

شعرت وانا بقرأ شو قلت للعضو اللي طلب نقله لقسم الارشاد انو هيك لازم يكون رجل الرب حكيم وواثق الخطا ....يمشي ملكا"
*​*


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)

قربت ساعة الحسم للموضوع الفائز لشهر يناير 
بكرة نشرة حية ومباشرة 





​


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## grges monir (5 مارس 2015)

متااابع بشغف هذا الموضوع المميز


----------



## grges monir (5 مارس 2015)

يعنى يا جدعان يغيروا وزير الداخلية واحنا  هنا نايمين هههه


----------



## اني بل (7 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> متااابع بشغف هذا الموضوع المميز


----------



## اني بل (7 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى يا جدعان يغيروا وزير الداخلية واحنا  هنا نايمين هههه



معليش اخوتي الأحبة رح اغيب شوية عنكم 
ربنا طيب


----------



## grges monir (7 مارس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> معليش اخوتي الأحبة رح اغيب شوية عنكم
> ربنا طيب


لييييييييييييية
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2015)

بكرة آخر النشرات بنشوفكم بخير


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> لييييييييييييية
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ظروف صعبة بمر فيها 
لكن ربنا أمين وطيب .......


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2015)

أهلا" ومرحبا" بكم الى آخر نشراتنا الأخبارية ...........






الاعلان عن الفائز بموضوع الشهر .......
غياب سول لايف .......
[FONT=&quot]الفصول الأربعة وسر غيابه[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اقفال رسايل أني بل حتى إشعار آخر[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عودة العزيزة دونا 
[/FONT]


اليكم الأنباء بالتفصيل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مارس 2015)

فى انتظار تفصيل الانباء


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2015)

[FONT=&quot]أسدل الستار عن الفائز بموضوع الشهر[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]والواضح تقدم طفيف ل جراة الرجال على شلة الفقر [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]مبروك واثقة وحظ اوفر لشلة الفقر الذي نافس الموضوع آخر بقوة [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]والواضح هو تصويت الزعيم للبنات مما أثار حفيظة عبود وطلب من الزعيم تثبيت الموضوع فما كان من الزعيم ان قال:[/FONT]



*[FONT=&quot]أنتهى الأستطلاع والتصويت أمس بفوز *​​ *[FONT=&quot]موضوع ( جرأة شاب ) ركن الأجتماعيات والشباب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بفارق صوت واحد عن شلة فقر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو ( صوت الزعيم )[/FONT]*​:smile02:smile02:smile02




​[/FONT]​ 

مبروك واثقة وموضوعك استحق العلامة الكاملة ...............​
جرأة شـــاب (للرجال فقط ) ..!




​



[FONT=&quot]غياب الفصول الاربعة ظل لغز لحين ظهوره واعلانه عن سبب غيابه ...​​[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وشكر الفصول كل من افتقده وبشكل خاص العزيزة والمحبوبة على قلوبنا جميعا" تماف ماريا​​[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]من غرفة الاخبار بوجهلك أحلى تحية ياغالية
​نشرة رائعة 
كُتبَت بأنامل مبدعتنا اختنا الغالية
اني بل
لم أدخل للمنتدى لاسبوعٍ مضى
والسبب تغيّر شركة النت
شكرا اختي الغالية 
تماف ماريا 
على الافتقاد
وشكرا لكل من افتقدني
والرب يبارك حياتكم




​[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ظهور جيلان بعد غيبة طويلة لتطمئن كل من سال شاكرة من افتقدها ...​​[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وحشتينا ...ياجيلووو​​[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ومبسوطين انك بخير وبصحة جيدة​​[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وعقبال مانطمئن على كل الغائبين...
​
[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]​[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]ومازال غياب سول لايف غامض لحين ما طمانتنا العزيزة واثقة انها اتصلت بها وكان السبب عطل في النت كما حدث مع اخونا خريستوفر​​[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]شكرااا واثقة لتعاونك وربنا يبارك فيكِ
​
[FONT=&quot]*يااهل المنتدي الكرااام
جائنا النبأ التالي :66:

انا لسه متصلة بنيفو دلوقتي حالا
ونشكر ربنا هي تمام وزي الفل
وزي ماتوقعت النت عندها فيه مشكلة 
وان شاء الله يتعمل وتكون معانا قريب جدا
هي بتسلم عليكم كلكم

علي فكرة دي اول مره اكلمها
ومبسوطة جدا اني سمعت صوتها :ura1:
اينعم جوزها  هو اللي رد عليا وكنت هاحدف الفون من الشباك من كتر كسوفي:love34:
بس يلا كله يهون عشان خاطركم وخاطر نيفو*:smile01

[/FONT]


[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]غياب واضح ومؤثر لكل من وعاشقة *ومارتينا .... والبقية اعذروني اذا نسيت احد كلكم احبتي وافتقد للجميع ..والأسباب مجهولة ...*​​[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]كل من يعرف عنهم حاجة عنهم يطمنا ...*​​[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]طاقم الأخبار يشكر كل من يتعاون معنا...

*​
*[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]والمفرح هو ظهور للعزيزة دونا بعد غياب ........*​​[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وحشتينا يادندون *​​[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]غيابك مؤثر حتى المنتدى ككل افتقدك ليس العام فقط بل قلوب الكل المحبة لشخصك ياغالية

*​


​[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]نتابع بعد بريك قصير نشرتنا
*​
*[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2015)

[FONT=&quot]وحشتينا ياغالية...دندون الأمورة
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]من هنا من منبر الأخبار بقلك : افتقدنالك ...ماتغيبيش عنا تاني ......[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]والمنتدى بشكل عام ...والعام بشكل خاص مفتقد لحضورك وطلتك البهية ياغالية[/FONT]


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2015)

وصلني خبر منذ قليل مفاده ان والدة اخونا العزيز جوزيف مريضة في العناية المركزة ....واخونا رح يتغيب عنا 
سألين الرب ان يشفيها ويعود الينا سالما"


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2015)

ابونا السماوي 
نسألك يابابا من اجل لمسة شفاء لأم اخونا جوزيف انت القادر انك تشفيها وتلمسها بلمسة شفاء الجسدي والروحي 
بابا انت قلت حسب وعدك : انا الرب شافيك ......


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مارس 2015)

يااااااااااااااااااااه يعنى موضوع واثقه كسب بصوت واحد زياده عن موضوع عبوود
لا لا لا يا عبووود انا لو منك مسكتش--
دى مؤامره هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و كمان صوت الزعيم :new6:
 انت متطهد يا عوبد:smil15: :mus13: ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مارس 2015)

مبرووووووووك واااثقه 
 الموضوع الحقيقه فعلا يستاهل يكسب--
 بس انا عارفا السبب الحقيقى للمكسب
الى هو النمله الى دايره تلف فى توقيعك و بتعمل تنويم مغماطيسى للاعضاء ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مارس 2015)

ربنا يرجع كل الغيبيين و ينتع النت بالسلامه عند الكل لانه بسببه كثيرين مش موجودين

اما بئا عن خبر رجووع دونا الى المنتدى  إحم إحم فانا مستانيا اشوف اول ماشركه ليها--
 و هجيب طبق حرنكش و احدفها بيه عقابا لها لانها قعدت الوقت دا كله متدخلش و هونا عليها 
بقول لك يا دونا --
 لما ارمى الحرنكش عليكى ابقى القفيه  و قشريه و شليهولى فى طبق اجى اكله بعدين هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مارس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> ابونا السماوي
> نسألك يابابا من اجل لمسة شفاء لأم اخونا جوزيف انت القادر انك تشفيها وتلمسها بلمسة شفاء الجسدي والروحي
> بابا انت قلت حسب وعدك : انا الرب شافيك ......


 امييين يا رب كنت لسا هفتح موضوع صلاه لوالدته-- ربنا يطمنا عليها يا رب


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااه يعنى موضوع واثقه كسب بصوت واحد زياده عن موضوع عبوود
> لا لا لا يا عبووود انا لو منك مسكتش--
> دى مؤامره هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> و كمان صوت الزعيم :new6:
> انت متطهد يا عوبد:smil15: :mus13: ههههههههههههههههههههههه






ههههههههههههههه مهضومة ياحبوا 
بصي دي ليكي


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2015)

خبري الأخير رح يكون عني ......................


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2015)




----------



## Bent el Massih (11 مارس 2015)

*منتظره آخر اخبار بشغف :t31:​*


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2015)

نستريح معكم قبل اكمال النشرة مع بعض ما قاله قداسة البابا شنودة ...


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2015)

عم بيعلق الجهاز عندي رح اسكر حاليا" وادخل مساء


----------



## grges monir (11 مارس 2015)

متااااااااابع


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> متااااااااابع



بنعمة الرب اليوم نتابع 
عندي الجهاز كان بيعلق كثثير ومش عم تظهر الصور 
اوكيه ....


----------



## grges monir (12 مارس 2015)

اختفاء غامض لياسر رشدى وياسر جندى
اجر انا فى شكل مين بقى هنا هههه


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> اختفاء غامض لياسر رشدى وياسر جندى
> اجر انا فى شكل مين بقى هنا هههه



رح نسال عنهم ....
يارب يكون كل شئ بخير
شكرااا ياجرجس


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2015)

علمنا من الخ العزيز جرجس عن اختفاء كلا من ياسر جندي وياسر رشدي 
اللي يعرف عنهم اي حاجة يطمنا عنهم ...


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2015)




----------



## Bent el Massih (25 مارس 2015)

*فين الاخبار يا آني​**مفيش جديد؟​*


----------



## اني بل (25 مارس 2015)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *فين الاخبار يا آني​*
> *مفيش جديد؟​*



اكيد لا يخلى الامر 
شوية والتفت للاخبار ...


----------



## اني بل (27 مارس 2015)

سنوافيكم بعد لحظات بنشرة اخبارية ترقبونا
 
 
 





 
 
 




  [FONT=&quot]ماي روك وحديثة مع مينا البطل ...[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]غياب كل من ياسر رشدي وجندي لأسباب غير معروفة ...[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]وأسرة الأخبار تشكر جرجس منير لتعاونه وافتقاده لهم .....[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=&quot]عودة المشرفة المحبوبة سول لايف الى أسرة المنتدى بعد غياب ...[/FONT]
 
 
 
 




 من اساسه الصحيح منتدى الكنيسة 
 
 
 وهناك خبر هام وعاجل 
 
 
 




 
 
 هاد موجز واليكم الأنباء بالتفصيل 
 
 





في لقاء حصري مع مدير منتدى الكنيسة يسأل  المحاور الأخ مينا أسئلة في غاية الأهمية ومنها اقبسنا الآتي :
 






اثبت بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك بانك فعلاً زعيم المنتدى فقد اوجزت وانجزت فى وصف حال المنتدى وهكذا يفعل الزعماء 

ولكن لا يخفى عن البعض ان اعضاء كثيره غادرت منتدى الكنيسه بلا رجعه 
وكان احد الاسباب مشاكل مع الاداره 
ماذ فى فكرك نفعله كمنتديات الكنيسه ( اداره + اعضاء = جسد واحد) لكى يعودو الينا من تركونا لأى سبب !
سواء مشاكل مع الاداره او مشاكل بسبب الاعضاء بينهم 

1-هل لديك خطة ما لرجوع اخواتنا الذين رحلو ؟

2- بالنسبة لمكتبة الكتب لماذا التاخير ؟ وهل مكتبة كتب للقراءه فقط ام للتحميل ايضا وهل هى كتب مسيحيه فقط ام مسيحيه وعامه !
 ولماذا لا نطرح العمل وننتظر المشاركه من الاعضاء ؟ 
 اعتقد ان الاعضاء المباركين وانا اولهم لدينا الاستعداد للمشاركه البنائه فى هذا المنتدى الجميل الذى نحبه !
 
 





وجاء الجواب من الزعيم كالأتي : 
قتباس:                                  المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة !! Mina Elbatal !!                     

 
 _
1-هل لديك خطة ما لرجوع اخواتنا الذين رحلو ؟
_
 

يد واحدة لا تصفق ورغبة من طرف واحد لن تنجح. رغبة الرجوع موجودة لدي لكن يجب ان تتواجد أيضاً في الطرف الآخر.
انا مستعد لمحاولة ايجاد حلول للأسباب التي دفعت اي شخص بالرحيل.. لكن لا  استطيع التفضيل بين الأعضاء وبين تواجد شخص على حساب شخص اخر.. 






 *[FONT=&quot]
غياب كل من ياسر رشدي وجندي لأسباب غير معروفة ...[/FONT]*
   [FONT=&quot]وأسرة الأخبار تشكر جرجس منير لتعاونه وافتقاده لهم .....[/FONT]
  وعجبتني ماقاله الأخ العزيز جرجس ورح اقتبس ما قال واوافقه ماقال :
 نحن هنا لانتفقد الغائبين فقط بل نتفقد كثيرا من روح المنتدى الذى وجدناها عندما شاركنا بة لاول مرة 
 
وهاهو ياسر رشدي يظهر ليطمئن جرجس ويطمئنا عليه ...
              #*202*
 
ولعت هههههههه بين جرجس وياسر هههههههه
 قتباس:                                  المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر رشدى                     

 
 _موضوع جميل_
 
مييييين دة
ياسر رشدى ظهر يا اهل المنتدى
منور ياباشا
 
ودونا الرائعة تعبر عن فرحتها بظهور اخينا المميز ياسر ومنها اقتبس شئ من ترحيبها المميز 
 
 *عاش من شافك يا ياسر كل ده غياب :act31:
حمدالله عالسلامه وبجد منور من جديد..*             #*207*
 




 
ظهور الأخ العزيز خريستوفر بعد غياب وهاهو يطمئنا ويطمئن محبيه كما جاء على لسان الغالية تماف ماريا 
 



نداء عاجل ....
 
 كريس  بعت لي رسال مطوله امس وبيقول لكم اطمنوا هو بخير وفرحان قوي عشان ربنا  عوضه بحاجات حلوة كتير ولما النت يساعده ها يدخل يحكي لكم علي كل حاجه             #*53*






 
كنت سألت عن الغالية امة واليوم نشكر الرب وجدتها تخدم الرب ومازال الى حد الان غياب كل من الذين سأذكر اسمائهم ...
 
 
 *Dona Nabil* كمان مش مبينة 
 
 *Jesusslave مش مبينة صارلها مدة كبيرة يارب تكون بخير
*
 *peace_86 كمان مش بيدخل كثثير*
 
 *AL MALEKA HELANA مش باينة كمان
*
 *عاشقة البابا كيرلس*
 
 أنت شبعي ...
مارتينا فوفو وغيرهم ..
 
 
 
 
 *أمة  كمان مش مبينة

ياسر جندي وياسر رشدي كمان مش مبينين

صار لو مدة مش مبين  ....**kalimooo* 
 
اللي نسيت اذكره ارجوكم ذكروني ...........
الكل محبوب للجميع ...





يتبع بعد بريك .........
​


----------



## اني بل (27 مارس 2015)

[FONT=&quot]عودة المشرفة المحبوبة سول لايف الى أسرة المنتدى بعد غياب ...[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]المعروف انو السبب حسب ما جاءنا من انباء أنه بسبب عطل في النت ...لكن اتضح أن السبب هو ...
[/FONT]
*سول و لايف فين ؟؟*



بصوا ايه كان السبب الرئيسي شئ اكبر من عطل في النت وأسرة اخبار بتقلك حمدلله على السلامة 

سلامة روحك وقلبك ورأسك ياغالية وحشتينا كلنا وافتقدنا لحضورك الملفت ياغالية 



صباح الخيرات  للجميع  
ميرسى حبيبتى الغالية ايرو ربنا يخليكى ويسعدك ويباركك انتى واسرتك 









 
وحشتونى جداااا ومفتقداكم جدا  وكان نفسى ارد على كل واحد وواحده منكم لانكم بأمانه كلكم غاليين عندى ومحبتكم كبيرة اوى فى قلبى

اولا ميرسى جدا لافتقادكم ومحبتكم الغالية بجد انا محظوظة لانى دخلت  المنتدى واتعرفت عليكم وبقيت واحدة من الاسرة الكبيرة اللى كلها محبة  واحتواء  الرب يديم المحبة بينا  دايما ..

ثانيا  سامحونى على غيابى المفاجىء كان غصب عنى صدقونى  انا بقالى فترة بمر  بوعكة صحية وكنت بتغلب عليها لكن جيت قبل غيابى بيومين بالضبط الامور ساءت  لدرجة كبيرة ومكنتش متوقعاها فكنت مضطرة ارجع للدكتور وارجع اخد علاجى  اللى وقفته بسبب انه اثاره الجانبية تقيلة جدا وبيخلينى فى حالة من عدم  التركيز والتوهان  مش توهان اوى يعنى بس  ههههه بقضى اغلب اليوم فى النوم   المهم يا سادة يا كرام فى نفس ذات التوقيت  النت فصل وانا فى الحالة الصعبة  الصعيبة دى وبعانى من اكتر من حاجة  مكنش فى وقت  حد يفكر يروح يدفع  الفاتورة او يراجع مع الشركة النت فاصل ليه؟! 

 الولاد بمدارسهم وانا نايمة سطيحة وجوزى النت بالنسبة له ترفيهى وثانوى

علفكرة  نشكر ربنا  مفيش مشاكل بسبب النت ولا حاجة اطمنى يا ايرو هههههه

وهو رد على واثقة لانى عادة لما بيجيلى رقم غريب مبفضلش ارد انا لو هو  موجود لانها حصلت كزا مرة لو رديت تبدأ المعاكسات ومبتخلصش فبريح دماغى  واخليه هو يرد 
لكن وقت اتصال بتول انا كنت نايمة وعندى صعوبة كبيرة فى انى اتكلم بسبب  العصب الخامس ربنا يكفيكم شره ويمكن هى اول مرة تكلمنى فون فمقدرتش تلاحظ  ده وانا محبتش اقلقها ومكنش عندى قدرة اشرحلها انا فيا ايه فنشكر ربنا على  كل حال 
اذكرونى فى صلاوتكم  ووحشتونى خااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص#*42*






 [FONT=&quot]الملفت بالمخالفات الثلاث التي تلقتهم اني بل جاءوا جميعهم بنفس الشهر (3 )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اول مخالفة  كانت سنة 2010 وبعد خمس سنوات 2015 تلقت مخالفتين متتاليتين ...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وللدعابة أقول : ربما بعد خمس سنوات من الآن ان عشنا وفي نفس الشهر سأكون خارج المنتدى هههههههههه [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]واني بل تشكر كل من وقف معها وساندها ودعمها ..... واقول لكم : احبكم واحترمكم ..... ربنا طيب 

[/FONT]





 [FONT=&quot]مازال غياب الأخت ميرو ( انت شبعي ) مؤثر مع انها كانت من أنصار افتقاد الغائبين ..[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وأسرة الأخبار تفتقدكِ عزيزتي وتتمنى ان ترجعي إلينا ...
[/FONT]
 حملة لافتقاد الاعضاء الغايبين






بريك وراجعين
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3692554&postcount=42


----------



## اني بل (27 مارس 2015)

الملفت انه في يوم الاحتفال العالمي بعيد الأم  [FONT=&quot] بعيدهم الأهم والأغلى والأحب على قلوبنا ...ألا وهو عيد ست الحبايب [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]والغريب بالموضوع هو ان اغلب الأعضاء امهاتهم ...يا اما في العناية المركزة[/FONT]

طلب صلاه من اجل والده جوزيف 

            ‏






[FONT=&quot]او في العمليات .....[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]

طلب صلاه من اجل امي في العمليات







[FONT=&quot]او طلب صلاة لأجل شفائها[/FONT]

رجاء صلوا لأمى







[FONT=&quot]وهناك من ودع والدته .... وأسرة الأخبار ...تقدم عزاءها ......[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]لوالدة الأخ العزيز جوزيف والاخ العزيز عبود 
[/FONT]

واجب عزاء لاخونا جوزيف
وداعاً أمى ..


ربنا يعزيكم ياغاليين ويقويكم مصابكم مصابنا ...













بريك وراجعين


----------



## اني بل (27 مارس 2015)

[FONT=&quot]ماما امة تشكر كل من صلى لجل ابنتها ...متمنية الشفاء لكل مريض ...[/FONT]
 
 
 
 



صلاة خاصة من اجل ابنة الأخت أمة الغالية
 
 
 واقتبس ما جاء في ردها : 
 
 
 
 أقدم خالص الشكر للأخت أني بل 
من أجل محبتها التي دفعتها لطلب الصلاة من أجل ابنتي المريضة.
 

وأيضا شكري الجزيل لكل الأحبة الذين ساهموا في هذه الصلاة
كل أخ وأخت منفردا، بدون ذكر الأسماء 
أني لم تقصر، مشكورة، وردت على كل المشاركين في الموضوع،
فأرجو أن تقبلوا تقييمي لمشاركاتكم كردٍ شخصي.​ 
ليستجب الرب الحنون يسوع المسيح إلى صلواتكم 
ويمد يده بالشفاء إلى كل مريض
فيتمجد اسمه القدوس - أمين!              #*52*






 [FONT=&quot]اسرة الأخبار تشكر كل من سول لايف واستاذ أيمن على الموضوع الأهم روحياااا واللي اعتبره الكل بمثابة انطلاقة روحية مميزة لكل اخ واخت يريد ارشاد او استفهام عن موضوع روحي يخصه أو من الكتاب المقدس​
  [FONT=&quot]الكل مدعو ...واللي بيشعر بحاجة لمين يرشده .....مرشدنا روحي  موجود وبصدر رحب يستقبل مشاركاتكم ...[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]ربنا يبارككم ...[/FONT]
اسأل ومرشدنا الروحى ُيجيب ..







 [FONT=&quot]أسرة الأخبار تشكر الأخ ماران آثا لافتقاده بآيات من الإنجيل رح اقتبس بعض منها :[/FONT]





رومية 8: 14- 18
*+ لان كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله، فاولئك هم ابناء الله.*
*+ اذ لم تاخذوا روح العبودية ايضا للخوف، *
*بل اخذتم روح التبني الذي به نصرخ:«يا ابا الاب».*
*+ الروح نفسه ايضا يشهد لارواحنا اننا اولاد الله.*
*+ فان كنا اولادا فاننا ورثة ايضا، ورثة الله ووارثون مع المسيح.*
*ان كنا نتالم معه لكي نتمجد ايضا معه.*
*+ فاني احسب ان الام الزمان الحاضر *
*لا تقاس بالمجد العتيد ان يستعلن فينا.

*




2 كورنثوس 6: 18
*واكون لكم ابا *
*وانتم تكونون لي بنين وبنات *
*يقول الرب القادر على كل شيء

*
*






 بريك قصير ورح نفتح ملف هام وهام وهام جدااااا" يخص المنتدى ككل 
ناطرينك يا اخي العزيز ماي روك 
*سيرة وانفتحت .................













​[/FONT] 
​


----------



## اني بل (27 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (27 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (27 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (27 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (27 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (27 مارس 2015)

*نورتي الدنيا يا ايلا*​ 
 رزقت العزيزة وردة ببنت عمة مهضومة ولذيذة اسمها ايلا 
مبروووك وتربى بعزكم شوفوها قد ايه لذيذة وبتعطي تفاءل دايم .... 
سادع الصورة تتكلم .............













​


----------



## اني بل (27 مارس 2015)

وهاد الشهر صادف عيد ميلاد كل من الأخ العزيز ماي روك 
والأخ الموهوب كليمو




عيدك احلى الاعياد ياماي روك ....

وماي روك خص الجميع بالآتي :
 أشكركم على محبتكم الغالية.
الرب يبارككم ويحفظكم فرداً فرداً.







 
*كل سنة وانت طيب ياكليمو*
وناطرين ياكليمو تخصنا جميعاااا ب ........


----------



## اني بل (27 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]غياب الأخ عبود عن الساحة لمدة شهر بسبب ....[/FONT]*
 *العلاقة بين الاعضاء والمشرفين وادارة المنتدى*












 *[FONT=&quot]في لقاء حصري مع الزعيم يسأل معد الموضوع الأخ العزيز الكسندر ضيفه ...[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]ويرد عليه الزعيم بالاتي :..[/FONT]*

 سوال للزعيم من صديق عابر لم يدخل منتدي الكنيسه كعضو ابدا ولكن زاره عشرات المرات كزائر ويريد التسجيل كعضو !
 هل استخدمت " كوكيز " احد الأعضاء من قبل ؟
 _سوال للزعيم من صديق عابر لم يدخل منتدي الكنيسه كعضو ابدا ولكن زاره عشرات المرات كزائر ويريد التسجيل كعضو !_
_ هل استخدمت " كوكيز " احد الأعضاء من قبل ؟_

 طبعاً لا.. خدمتي تُحتم علي  أن أكون أمين.. أخلاقي ومبادئية المسيحية والأكاديمية تمنعني من أستخدام  كوكيز او الدخول بعضوية شخص او بالإطلاع فضولاً على الرسائل الخاصة او على  الباسوردات او الإيميلات. 













 *[FONT=&quot]سيرة وانفتحت مازال ينطر الأخ العزيز ماي روك لطرح تساؤلاتكم وفتح مواضيع هامة من احدى اهدافها انجاح المنتدى واستمراريته وعودة الغائبين اليه ...[/FONT]*
 *سيرة وانفتحت .................*









 *[FONT=&quot]مازلنا نفتقد للعزيزة دونا نبيل مع العلم انها تتواجد باستمرار ...ولكن مشاركاتها قليلة ....[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]وسألنا عنها فأجابتنا : ...[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]واسرة الأخبار تحييها وتتمنى ان تعود كسابق عهدها تشارك ..وتتحفنا بآرائها وخبراتها ...[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]وحشتنا طلتك ووحشنا حضورك ومشاركاتك وردودك ...ياغالية[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]


 *من موسوعة الكاتبة الإماراتية شهرزاد الخليج..(متجدد)!!!*

 فرحت انك شاركتي ياغالية احدى مشاركاتها :


 *ليس  بالضرورة ان تلفظ انفاسك وتغمض عينيك ويتوقف قلبك عن النبض ويتوقف جسدك عن  الحركه كي يقال عنك انك فارقت الحياة فالبعض يموت بلا موت والبعض يعيش بلا  حياة!*
 * ............*

 *ليست كل الاقنعه شريرة! *
* فبعض الأقنعة طيبة..نرتديها حبا وليس خبثا!*
* بعض الأقنعه نحتاجها حذرا وسترا .. وليس خذلانا وغدرا!!!*







 *[FONT=&quot]في الأعضاء مشاركاتها قليلة وحضورها قليل ..اتمنى ان يكون المانع خيرا" ...لا احب ذكر أسماء ..[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]ولكن صلاتي ربنا يذكرنا دايما" أننا عم نخدم رب المجد وليس بشر...[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]وهذا ماوضحه الاخ ماي روك في لقاء معه :...[/FONT]*



 كل عضو في منتدى  الكنيسة مهم وكل شخص مهما أختلف في وجهة النظر يبقى مميز ويضيف ويثري  بافكاره. نحتاج الى ان نفتح صفحة جديدة ننسى بمحبة المسيح الخلافات ونركز  على ما يجمعنا ويثبتنا.. المسيح يسوع..
 نحتاج ان نتعلم كيف ان نغفر لبعضنا البعض.. وان نتعلم ان نتعايش ونتواصل مع بعضنا بالرغم من إختلافنا.
 لم يكن لمنتدى الكنيسة بيوم من الأيام هدف في أبعاد اي عضو حتى لو كان يسبب مشاكل لاننا نؤمن ان الخدمة تشمل الجميع.. 

 نطمح لأن يكون رباطنا في المسيح أقوى من اي قيود اخرى تفرقنا.. نسامح بعضنا البعض ونسعى للأفضل سوياً.

 نحب الجميع ونتمنى تواجد الجميع بيننا.. مهما كان لونك وعدد مشاركاتك. أنت  مهم بشخصك.. فكما انت مهم في عين الرب أنت مهم ايضاً في عين أبنائه.

 المنتدى يبقى ناقص بتغيب اي عضو.. فتعال يد بيد وكمل منتدى الكنيسة بتواجدك..









 *[FONT=&quot]وان كان مشغوليات ...ربنا يخفف عنا حتى نقدر أن نشارك الجميع بالمشاركات التي تعود للبركة للجميع والمجد للرب .[/FONT]*

 *المنتدى أشخاص*:  أتمنى ان ننظر للمنتدى كمنتدى بما فيه من أعضاء. أتمنى للمنتدى ان يسير  حتى لو لم أكن موجود. حتى لو أختفيت لأشهر يبقى المنتدى ليس منتدى ماي روك  بل منتدى الأعضاء. المنتدى بماي روك وحده لا شئ. المنتدى بكم ولأجلكم.








 *[FONT=&quot]شهر نيسان شهر مبارك ستهل علينا الأعياد تباعا" بدءا" بعيد ميلاد الغالية كلدانية ونتمنى لها عيد سعيد ...وخصتنا كلدانية :....[/FONT]*


 *عيد من اجمل الأعياد ياكلدانية*









 *[FONT=&quot]وانتهاءا" بعيد القيامة المظفرة قيامة ربنا ومخلصنا من بين الأموات داحرا" قوى الجحيم ومعطيا" الحياة للجميع ...[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]عيد فصح مجيد للجميع ...[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]ينعاد على الجميع بالخير والسعادة ..[/FONT]*


 *كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*







 والموهوب بشرى شنودة هنأنا بالعيد بطريقته المميزة :

 *تهنئة عامة للجميع بالمنتدى*







 والملفت والمفرح هو عودة الرائعة *Jesusslave* بعد غياب ونقولها وحشتينا ياقمر وافتقدنا لحضورك الحلووو 

 وهاهي تهنئنا بالقيامة بطريقتها المميزة

 * تهنئة بعيد القيامة للجميع ولكل من سال عني لكم جزيل الشكر*







 *[FONT=&quot]ومن احلى الخبريات هي احتفالية جورج بالسنوية التاسعة له بالمنتدى ...[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]كل سنة وانت عالطوووول منورنا ياجورج الغالي.[/FONT]*

*عيد ميلادى المونتداوى التاسع*



*بمناسبة ان النهاردة الذكرى التاسعه لتسجيلى فى المنتدى 
احب اشكر كل الناس المحترمه اللى قابلتهم فى المنتدى ده 
وياريت تصلولى  (ده طلبى الوحيد فى عيد ميلادى التاسع ) 
ولنتخيل جميعا كدة ان روك بيدفعلى 100 جنية عن كل شهر فى المنتدى 
كان زمانى بقى معايا فلوس كتير كتيييييييييييييييير كتييييييييييييييييييييير 
*










 *[FONT=&quot]مازال الى حد الان غياب كل من هشام المهندس وكليمو ومليكة هيلانة  وميكس مايك وآخرووون [/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]الي يعرف عنهم حاجة يطمنا عليهم قلبنا على نار صار لهم مدة طويلة مش بيدخلوا ...[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]واللي بيكلم حد منهم بالفيس يطمنا عنهم ...[/FONT]*








 *نداء عاجل ....جزء 2*

 *[FONT=&quot]والقمر واثقة تفتقد وانا معك والكل ياقمر يفتقد :[/FONT]*




*مفتقده جداا صاحبه الموضوع ده*​​

* حبيبتي ميرا بتمني تكوني بخير*​​
* يارب ترجعلنا وتطمنينا عليكي بقا ياررررب*​


* ↓*​
* ومفتقده كمان استاذي الغالي*​
* عبود عبده عبود*​
* عارفه ان سبب غيابه مش بمزاجه*​
* ولكن حابه اقوله ان المنتدي بدونه ناقصه حاجات كتير جدا*​
* وبتمني يكون بخيرر واشوفه تاني منور المنتدي في اقرب وقت *​


ومفتقدين أيضا ل كثيرين من الأعضاء .....ربنا يذكرهم بالخير ...








*[FONT=&quot]اللي مش يعرف مينا البطل كاتبنا الموهوب غير اسمه ل...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مبروووك الكسندر اسم حلووو[/FONT]*

*Alexander.t*​






*[FONT=&quot]الحلو في العيد انو ربنا فرحنا بعودة الغالي كومنت وبنقله وحشتنا ياغالي ....[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]حمدلله على السلامة وعقبال مانفرح برجوع جميع الغائبين ...[/FONT]*


_استاذ comment كمان مختفى تماما  ربنا مع كل الغايبين واتمنى يكون المانع خير ويطمنا على الجميع يارب_
_ ميرسى انى بل لمحبتك ولسؤالك  على الجميع وافتقادك الرب يبارك خدمتك_


                                 نشكر ربنا فرح القيامة فرحنا بوجوده النهارده معنا 
 ربنا يباركك ياغالية 
 حمدلله  على السلامة ياكومنت الغالي   







*[FONT=&quot]والموهوب مصممنا المميز بشرى شنودة يخصنا بجديده وتحفه المميزة واليكم ابرزها :[/FONT]*






*[FONT=&quot]مسابقة التصميم مازالت مستمرة واللي بيحب يشاركنا المجال مفتوح ليوم الأربعاء ...[/FONT]*

*مسابقة احلى تصميم فى عيد القيامة المجيد*

*[FONT=&quot]وكل عام والجميع بخير ....[/FONT]*





​


----------

